# [Iranian NR] Mohammadreza Karimi 2x2x2 2.38 average



## sepehr eh (Aug 24, 2013)

2x2x2 cube NR of IRAN.
Congratulations to Mohammad reza Karimi.
He is 3rd in asia and 13th in World with this average.
Method: Eg1+Eg2+CLL+anti CLL
Cube: Type c wittwo version 1 modded by himself

http://host13.aparat.com//public/us...32/a4327c4f16f2e687c23b09efd9e4a72e693533.mp4

http://live.cubing.net/IranSummerCube2013/#9


----------



## sub20cuber (Aug 24, 2013)

what method I am guessing full eg


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2013)

How have I never heard of this guy?


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 24, 2013)

sub20cuber said:


> what method I am guessing full eg



I asked him:
eg1+eg2+cll+anti cll


----------



## Bobo (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice. A lot of people are getting fast. 

What cube is that? this is so good.


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 24, 2013)

Bobo said:


> Very nice. A lot of people are getting fast.
> 
> What cube is that? this is so good.


Cube was type c wittwo version1 modded by himself


----------



## makan cube (Aug 24, 2013)

you dont know him because we didint have too many competition in our country but in future we will have many competitions


----------



## Bobo (Aug 25, 2013)

Where i can spike with he?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2013)

Good lord that 2x2 is ugly.......

Congrats on the record none the less


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 25, 2013)

Bobo said:


> Where i can spike with he?



This is his facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mohammadreza.karimi.5473?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Prin (Aug 25, 2013)

2x2x2 X-cube


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

sepehr eh said:


> Cube was type c wittwo version1 modded by himself



what?
why did he mod it like that it is ugly


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 25, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> what?
> why did he mod it like that it is ugly



Because it's faster and better than any cube....


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2013)

*[Iranian NR]Mohammadreza Karimi 2x2x2 2.38 average*



sepehr eh said:


> Because it's faster and better than any cube....



1. That's an opinion
2. I highly doubt it. I'm sorry but shaving the outer corners does nothing. Plus wittwo isn't really super fast. Dayan is..
3. If he knows full EG, or EG2 in particular then he doesn't use anti CLL. Anti CLL is the easy way around full EG.
4. Really nice average though!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2013)

Actually, shaving the outer corners reduces the amount of friction on the pieces so it can indeed make the cube faster. It sure doesn't look pretty though 

EDIT: Also, maybe he doesn't know full EG-2 but just some cases? Good god you're nitpicky -_-


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 27, 2013)

http://hifile.ir/downloadf-354227_35422d69171-pdf.html
Scrambles


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 27, 2013)

I got 2.09, (2.96), 2.24, (1.99), 2.60 = 2.31 avg 

1. R' U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R
2. R2 U' F U' F R2 F' R' U R' U'
3. U2 R F' R2 U' F R U' R F' R2
4. R' U' R2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
5. R' F' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R U R'


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2013)

*Mohammad Reza Karimi* - 2.38 2x2 BR av5 - Iran Summer Cube 2013



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]MbOTg0uiycc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F R2 U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2

z2 // inspection
B R' U' R x' // face
U' R U' R2' F R U' R' F R F'// EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.68	16	5.97	20	7.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.75	4	5.33	5	6.67		Face/Total	28.0%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	1.93	12	6.22	15	7.77		Finish/Total	72.0%	75.0%	75.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2

z2 // inspection
B R' U' R x' // face
U' L' L R U' R' R' F R U' L' U R U' x' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F' R U' F' R F2 U' F' U R2 U'

z' // inspection
R U2 R // face
y' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R U' R2' U2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.80	15	5.36	16	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.63	3	4.76	3	4.76		Face/Total	22.5%	20.0%	18.8%
Finish	2.17	12	5.53	13	5.99		Finish/Total	77.5%	80.0%	81.3%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R' F' U2 R2 U L2 F R2 U2 F'

y x2 // inspection
R' U R // layer
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.94	11	5.67	14	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.43	3	6.98	3	6.98		Face/Total	22.2%	27.3%	21.4%
Finish	1.51	8	5.30	11	7.28		Finish/Total	77.8%	72.7%	78.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' U2 R2 U L2 F R2 U2 F'

y x2 // inspection
R' U R // layer
x U R' U' x' R U2 R U' U' R' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



R2 F' R2 U F U' F2 R2 F' U'

y x2 // inspection
R U R' U' R // face
y' R' F R2 U' R2' U' F U R // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.19	14	6.39	15	6.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.69	5	7.25	5	7.25		Face/Total	31.5%	35.7%	33.3%
Finish	1.50	9	6.00	10	6.67		Finish/Total	68.5%	64.3%	66.7%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U' F U2 F U R2 U F' U

y // inspection
U R' // face
D F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.27	14	6.17	14	6.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.60	2	3.33	2	3.33		Face/Total	26.4%	14.3%	14.3%
Finish	1.67	12	7.19	12	7.19		Finish/Total	73.6%	85.7%	85.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.38	14.67	6.16	16.33	6.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.68	3.67	5.39	4.00	5.88		Face/Total	28.6%	25.0%	24.5%
Finish	1.70	11.00	6.47	12.33	7.25		Finish/Total	71.4%	75.0%	75.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.38	14.00	5.89	15.80	6.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.62	3.40	5.48	3.60	5.81		Face/Total	26.1%	24.3%	22.8%
Finish	1.76	10.60	6.04	12.20	6.95		Finish/Total	73.9%	75.7%	77.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.94	11	6.39	14	7.46[/COLOR]

Face	0.43	2	7.25	2	7.25
Finish	1.50	8	7.19	10	7.77
```


----------

